# Magnaflow or not



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

I can get a full exhaust sys for 380 brand new but im having second thoughts onto doing this stuff to the 2.5 .....is it worth it......i want at least 220 hp......i added a CAI at the moment and am getting Nismo headers for it soon....but thats all a maybe.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

ur not gonna get 30 horses out of an exhaust....stock 2.5 comes with 170 hp, ur CAI prolly added about 8-10 tops, ur headers will prolly give you about the same...so thats 15-20 hp tops, that makes 185-190 hp...a cat-back exhaust adds about 12-15 hp tops...so thats 205 hp if ur lucky...if u want 220+ all I can think of besides a turbo  is an apexi fuel-air controller...they go for about 275 on ebay and if properly tuned they can add about 30hp considering you have a CAI and a full exhaust...that in the end wil give you almost 240hp!!! thats siiick...im debating on getting one right now because it's gonna kill my mpg's, but on the other hand you can tune it so that you can switch from economy to performance mode with the remote anytime, but im still debating if i still want to go through the hassle of installation n everything....well anyways that's the only thing that'll get you to 220 hp besides going into engine internals...so there you go hope it helps


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

well thanx a lot i've seen the apexi air fuel ratio on my buddys civic it made hell of a diff but what do you think about 17's on the altima ....im going small cuz i can get them for free with tires and right now i need tires so it will be temporary. there the lexus IS 300 rims if they look decent on the car i might either paint them white or black.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i dunno bout the IS wheels but all i can tell you is, GO EBAY, i got a set of 19" MODA R8 wheels for 
300$, i was as shocked as you are now haha...take ur time look at everything even the listings with no display pics, cuz ppl dont see em and dont bid on em...tell me how much you got to spend i might find somethin for you...as for the IS wheels, dont get the chrome...i dont think theyll look good...aluminum finish always looks the best.


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

yea im getting the aluminum finish , im trying to get a pair of light or not so heavy racing rims. either with some black on them or all white since the car is white. 300 sounds just about right. either 18" 19" or 20's but i was thinking 20's will be too heavy.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

if ur thinking about performance over looks you should probably go 18s if ur stuck in deciding go 19s and if ur just look no performance and really dont care about the ride comfort, go 20s. ADR has som good rims on ebay, i think they're 18s they dont look too bad and they're pretty cheap, check em out.
white on white will look good on 19s but if you get any smaller than 19s paint em black so theyll look bigger than they really are. ill get some links up later if i find anything


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks a lot man really appriciate the help. but i just now got home, i got the IS 300 rims they are a bit scratched but i can do a little sanding and they should be good as for painting them black what kind of paint should i get im looking to have a glossy black on them. i also got front drilled rotors the rims and the rotors with the tires for 150. rotors are brand new the box wasnt even opened. also if u ever need help with car audio or computers let me know i can deff help u out with those type of things. 
Big Time Car Toys West Palm Beach, FL, 33412 - YELLOWPAGES.COM


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i reccomend u get em painted professionally..spray can paint wont look good...if you want to do it yourself you should get the whole pro kit with an air gun and compressor...use it then return it loll...u got any hooks on rotors?? i need all 4 rotors changed..might as well go slotted while i change em too


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

well i got everything off the is 300 and hopefully everything fits since now i am having second thoughts about the fitting the altima has 5x114 lug pattern right......cause thats the lug pattern on the is300 rims but i did find some nice rotors on ebay for about 180 for all 4 slotted and drilled.


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

type these item numbers in ebay's search bar , i only have front rotors for right now i might later on get the back rotors done.

170170400192	
140179985793
170172109732	
180184263759


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i got the drilled slotted ones..ok i swear i the last thing ima do to my car...lollllllll...too much money spent on this car...ohh ya right after im done with the projectors


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

yea i keep saying the same thing to my self too "this is the last thing im doing to my car"......week later u see somthing different lol. suppose i do those mods u listed and i get 250hp would i be able to beat the 3.5 or no....since we have 4 cyl its a bit lighter so i say i'd have a chance.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i highly highly doubt it....because they have a shit load of torque to beat you with....if you get to 250 horses, try it for me....tell me wat happens


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

well i dont think i will be doing any thing else for performance since the engine light is on dnt no y though....it flashes 5 times and on the 5th flash it stops flashing....i counted the flashes by the procedure of how to get rid of it.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

count the flashes again if it comes up again...then go to this site and match the 4 digit code u get from the flashes to the error message....http://http://www.infinitihelp.com/Ownership/Common/codes3.htm


----------



## 200hpAltima (Dec 5, 2007)

moremoney said:


> I can get a full exhaust sys for 380 brand new but im having second thoughts onto doing this stuff to the 2.5 .....is it worth it......i want at least 220 hp......i added a CAI at the moment and am getting Nismo headers for it soon....but thats all a maybe.


ok well new to this site but nott to nissan forums and i have a full catback with a magnaflow muffler on my 2.5 with a CAI with a grounding kitt and hott plugs and im running about 205. you really cant get more outta it. but it sounds amazing soo id get itt lol theres my two cents


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

yea i might give that a try but then again i might be trading it in for the 3.5 in mid january so i might not do anything else to it. but i did paint the rims black i did them my self and they look incredible i had people ask me if they were professionally done. i sanded the shiit out of them and painted them with some reg krylon paint and went over it with the dupli color clear coat...looks gorgeous


----------



## 200hpAltima (Dec 5, 2007)

^^ very nice! i like your touch. umm the 3.5 is good and people say nothing butt good thungs about them but im 17 and im worried about fuel costs of course lol soo no 3.5 in my future


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

yea i dont blame you but when you do intake and all that good stuff to the 3.5 you get just as good milage from the 2.5. are you the one on cardomain that has a gold altima with black m3 side mirrors and blue grounding kit...if so u did a pretty good job on it.


----------



## 200hpAltima (Dec 5, 2007)

no sir. but i have a red altima with a graphic on the side and vinyl on the mirrors too ill see if i can post a pic


----------

